# ¿Como transformar un bajo pasivo en uno activo?



## mellamoearl

Esto va dirijido a los que se manejan en esto del sonido, y es que quiero saber cómo transformar un bajo pasivo en uno activo.

Y también quisiera saber cómo hacer efectos para bajos, estoy trabajando en pedales de guitarra, pero de pronto me asaltó la duda de porqué nadie escribe sobre los bajos?

bueno, en fin, todo esto es porke recordé ke mi profe de música tenía un zoom, si alguien sabe al respecto se lo agradezco...

de antemano gracias! muy buena comunidad


----------



## ehbressan

Por el lado de activo-pasivo para transformarlo tenes que cambiar los microfonos y agregar un preamplificador que eleva la señal de los nuevos microfonos para luego poder amplificarlos con tu amplificador de bajos. El kit microfonos-pre se debe vender todo juntito. El pre va alimentado por una bateria. La diferencia es que los microfonos activos generan una señal mas baja que los pasivos, pero de mejor calidad, el hecho de que sea mas baja, requiere que se la pre-amplifique.
Sds.


----------



## mellamoearl

gracias por responder !


----------



## Julio_lanza

mellamoearl dijo:


> hola a todos!
> 
> Esto va dirijido a los que se manejan en esto del sonido, y es que quiero saber cómo transformar un bajo pasivo en uno activo.
> 
> Y también quisiera saber cómo hacer efectos para bajos, estoy trabajando en pedales de guitarra, pero de pronto me asaltó la duda de porqué nadie escribe sobre los bajos?
> 
> bueno, en fin, todo esto es porke recordé ke mi profe de música tenía un zoom, si alguien sabe al respecto se lo agradezco...
> 
> de antemano gracias! muy buena comunidad


Amigo mellamoearl... yo soy bajista y bueno me ha costado encontrar información sobre los pedales de bajo y de verdad me gustaria aventurarme en hacer uno que otro efecto. 
aqui te dejo algo que encontre y publique aqui mismo, Saludos. ojala que mas foreros se animen al tema de los bajos....  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pedal-distorsion-bajo-diagrama-pcb-38790/


----------



## silvia espinel

hola si queres un que tu bajo sea activo no es necesario comprar otros microfonos solo tenes qUE ponerle un preamplificador de audio puedes uzar el ic  LF356N este suena bien  este se coneCta en paraleo con los microfonos qUE tengas y de inmediato se te sube el volumen con una palanca que los acciona de activo a pasIvo


----------



## Vitruvio

Los micrófonos activos poseen una respuesta más ajustada y lo hacen en forma electrónica. No significa que tengan mayor salida que un micrófono pasivo. De hecho muchos micrófonos pasivos, poseen niveles de salida más elevados que los activos.
Lo que contienen es uno o varios filtros activos cuya finalidad, como decíamos, es proporcionar un sonido mas claro y equilibrado.

Saludos


----------



## javier xino

hola a todos los foreros  bajistas 

les dejo este aporte de la pagina

http://www.albertkreuzer.com/

es un preampli que va directamente  dentro del bajo y se alimenta con una batería de 9v

también hay un pre-amplificador  con controles de tono  y fet´s  por los fet´s el autor  habla que suena valvular   ( no valvular como un equipo netamente valvular  pero si con "algo" de  "brillo"
valvular)


----------



## ahernandezcastro

gracias compañero lo probare a ver q tal muchas graciass...Dios te bendiga


----------



## Xander

mellamoearl dijo:


> ...quiero saber cómo transformar un bajo pasivo en uno activo.


coincido con Vitruvio, hay pickups pasivos que te entregan una muy buena respuesta, quiza mejor que una activa...

...claro que con capsulas activas sacas mas provecho al sonido y las frecuencias de tu instrumento...en fin...

...para convertir tu bajo a activo debes cambiar tus capsulas por unas activas...

...pero si quieres que te salga mas barato, puedes implementar un pre dentro del bajo, como dice Silvia, yo he probado solo ESTE circuito en un bajo yamaha, ni idea que capsulas tenia ese bajo pero funciono bien, con "algo" de distorsión pero aceptable...

...si te interesa, por ahi tengo el pcb de ese circuito adaptado al potenciometro de volumen, lo busco y lo publico.

saludos!


----------



## javier xino

hola  xander

que tal si cambias la resistencia de 6.8k por un trimer y ajustas la tencion en el drain del fet esto te permitira ajustar la ganancia del circuito para evitar que distorcione 

bueno cambiando un poco el tema  que opinan de este efecto ???   
lo diseño  un forero de chile con tecnologia cmos  (CD4046ube)
bueno por lo que leí el autor patento el pedal así que me fue muy difícil conseguir el diagrama de este 

aquí una muestra de sonido






y obviamente  el  archivo adjunto 

en el archivo el diseño esta incompleto  falta el control de blend (mezcla  la señal limpia con la señal de efecto ) . esto se realiza mediante un potenciometro  que  en un extremo se conecta con la señal de entrada  y en el otro  la salida del efecto  y el pin central  va a la resistencia  n° 16 de 10k (al menos eso es lo que logre deducir :estudiando: )

mi duda esta en de que valor sera este potenciometro  y si es lineal o logarítmico ..
y si se conecta directamente a la entrada o después del transistor fet


*
para ahernandezcastro* de nada  para eso son los foros ..para compartir , bendiciones para ti también


.


----------



## ahernandezcastro

Xander dijo:


> coincido con Vitruvio, hay pickups pasivos que te entregan una muy buena respuesta, quiza mejor que una activa...
> 
> ...claro que con capsulas activas sacas mas provecho al sonido y las frecuencias de tu instrumento...en fin...
> 
> ...para convertir tu bajo a activo debes cambiar tus capsulas por unas activas...
> 
> ...pero si quieres que te salga mas barato, puedes implementar un pre dentro del bajo, como dice Silvia, yo he probado solo ESTE circuito en un bajo yamaha, ni idea que capsulas tenia ese bajo pero funciono bien, con "algo" de distorsión pero aceptable...
> 
> ...si te interesa, por ahi tengo el pcb de ese circuito adaptado al potenciometro de volumen, lo busco y lo publico.
> 
> xander si tienes la pcb seria un excelente aporte .... que tipo de pickup era o cual es el modelo de ese yamaha para ver los tipos depickups seria intersante para evaluar el sonido de veras ................................................................................
> bendiciones


----------



## Xander

ahernandezcastro dijo:


> ... que tipo de pickup era o cual es el modelo de ese yamaha para ver los tipos de pickups seria intersante para evaluar el sonido de veras...



La configuración que tenia era igual a este:





(el bajo era similar)

no encontre los pcb, ni se me ocurrió escanearlos...

...pero baje un programa y los hice, los adjunto.

antes de incorporarlo al bajo, deberías probar con la pcb externamente, por si no quedas conforme...el potenciometro creo que debería ser de unos 50k


----------



## ahernandezcastro

otra pregunta amigo la conexion interna de q manera la hicistes yo imagino q asi.......................
la señal de la salida la pasates a la entrada del pre?? y la salida del pre pa amplificador normal.....
o en la entrda del pre cojistes la señal directa de los pickup.............

de todas maneras gracias por el impreso esta full vacanoo


----------



## Xander

Mira, en ese tiempo yo estaba experimentando con el bajo de un tipo que quería hacer lo mismo que tu...con la diferencia que, se pudiese conmutar entre el circuito pasivo y el activo...mediante un potenciometro tipo push-pull dpdt.






algo asi:




...como te dije anteriormente...te recomiendo que pruebes con el circuito sin instalar en el bajo, puede que no quedes conforme con el...a demás puedes probar con otros circuitos...

te doy una ayuda:



...espero te sirva, saludos!.


----------



## georgegathering

en el diagrama pones que de las pickups va hacia los controles y de ai al push pull
pero de los controles que cable conectas el positivo o el negativo por que veo que solo lo conectaste a una patita del push pull?
saludos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xander

generalmente el positivo para que el pickup quede en fase...y negativo a masa.


----------



## xjonantrax

bueno veo que este post quedo muerto desde hace tiempo, algo que note en el circuito, si uso ese potenciometro push-pull dpdt, el circuito se activara apenas conecte un plug, entonces si lo uso en modo pasivo de todas formas gastara la bateria cierto?
ah el potenciometro de cuanto es? ya que tu dices creer q sea de 50k pero exactamente cuanto? o con ese es mas que suficiente?

otra cosa, no pasa nada si el circuito de mi bajo esta apantallado no?


----------



## blacktransistor

que tal amigos, en el PCB cual es S G y D??? y esquematicamente cual es la diferencia del source y el drain pues al parecer la figura es simetrica hahaha desde hace unas semanitas tenia la duda, y pues aun soy novato con los FET

gracias


----------



## xjonantrax

fijate en el datasheet del fet, buscalo en san google y aparece o tb te puedes orientar por el grafico para posicionar el jfet en el circuito


----------



## blacktransistor

gracias por la respuesta, pero en realidad me refiero a la simbologia, dado que el simbolo es simetrico, y solo entiendo que gate es el de la flechita pero como saber en un esquema cual es S y cual es D


----------



## xjonantrax

ah yaa, bueno antes de tener un diagrama en un pcb, primero se arma un diagrama eléctrico, el mismo diagrama te indica donde va S y D (en algunos casos, en los que no te indica siempre guíate de esta imagen (ojo solo en diagramas eléctricos)






ya cuando lo pasas al pcb el orden varia de acuerdo al tipo d fet que uses, para eso te tienes que valer del datasheet de cada fet, ya que no todos tienen en mismo porten de las patas.

espero poder haberte aclarado algo mas


----------



## blacktransistor

Bárbaro señor!!! exactamente esa era mi duda, con las pcb no hay pierde con el orden de los pins, ya los había manejado con PNP y NPN mas bien la duda era en el diagrama!!! 

Muchísimas Gracias... y mañana temprano empezare a ensamblar el preamp!!!


grax!!


----------



## xjonantrax

claro, en el pcb no hay pierde xporque ya sabes que fet usar, y el orden de las patas depende de cada fet, en cambio en el diagrama es distinto porque siempre se diagramara igual. suerte con el proyecto, yo quise hacer este preamp pero no pude porque no conseguí el jfet, pero hice otro preamp usando un operacional, si gustas mándame inbox


----------



## malaquios

puedes  postear  el  diagrama  del  preamp  que  hiciste  gracias


----------



## mfi

javier xino dijo:


> hola  xander
> 
> que tal si cambias la resistencia de 6.8k por un trimer y ajustas la tencion en el drain del fet esto te permitira ajustar la ganancia del circuito para evitar que distorcione
> 
> bueno cambiando un poco el tema  que opinan de este efecto ???
> lo diseño  un forero de chile con tecnologia cmos  (CD4046ube)
> bueno por lo que leí el autor patento el pedal así que me fue muy difícil conseguir el diagrama de este
> 
> aquí una muestra de sonido
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmYqEMxQ_FQ
> 
> y obviamente  el  archivo adjunto
> 
> en el archivo el diseño esta incompleto  falta el control de blend (mezcla  la señal limpia con la señal de efecto ) . esto se realiza mediante un potenciometro  que  en un extremo se conecta con la señal de entrada  y en el otro  la salida del efecto  y el pin central  va a la resistencia  n° 16 de 10k (al menos eso es lo que logre deducir :estudiando: )
> 
> mi duda esta en de que valor sera este potenciometro  y si es lineal o logarítmico ..
> y si se conecta directamente a la entrada o después del transistor fet
> 
> 
> *
> para ahernandezcastro* de nada  para eso son los foros ..para compartir , bendiciones para ti también
> 
> 
> .



Hola a todos, alguien ha hecho este pedal??

Saludos


----------



## j3r3mias

podrias ayudarme con el circuito y los componetes usando el lf356n??? Gracias


----------

